# i've lost my support network to pregnancy!



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,

In the last couple of months 2 friends who have been going through infertility have become pregnant. I am thrilled for them believe me. The problem is (understandably) they want to talk about their pregnancies now not infertility and treatment. I now have no-one other than my poor dh with which to discuss these matters. Yeah, poor me, I know  but I really could do with someone to share these things who understands infertility.

Anyone else in a similar situation who wants to buddy up? 
Mel xx


----------



## Tiffanymi (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi. I would love to. I have the same issue, all friends here have got BFP and i am left. I had OPU retrieval today and would like to have someone to chat to


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Ktd185 said:


> Hiya, I am just at the start of all the tests etc, but out of all my friends, we're the only couple that's had difficulties. So I have no one to talk to about it, as none of them have any understanding. I am happy to chat anytime


Hi ktd, 
Sorry to hear you're going through this too, it is so hard and especially when you don't have people to talk to about it. Are you having the tests done with your gp or at a hospital? Do you have any idea what might be causing the delay? One thing I would say about the testing is to get a copy of any results for your records. You can keep a track of things over time that way.
I have endometriosis, but I only found that out this year and we're nearly 3 years in to this. All other tests came back fine, I wasn't having any typical symptoms either.

I hope things don't take much longer for you. I would love to stay in touch.

Mel xxx


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Tiffanymi said:


> Hi. I would love to. I have the same issue, all friends here have got BFP and i am left. I had OPU retrieval today and would like to have someone to chat to


I've replied to your pm. It really sucks when even the people who your were going through treatments alongside get pregnant. Great for them, yes, but I don't think there are many women who would want a reminder of what they went through.

Hoping er went well today and you're feeling OK. If you don't mind me asking, what issues are you dealing with? Have they changed your protocol this time round?

Mel xxx


----------

